# Add-on fees for 1st checked bag and seat selection, Delta or USAirways?



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know I can research this, but I know you world travelers know right off; so I'm gonna take this easy way out first unless I don't get any responses.

For the flight I need, these two carriers have similar prices and schedules.  Do both have these add-ons?  Southwest's schedule opens on 2/2/09 for the dates I need and may also be an option.  Does Southwest still do seating by the ABC group thing based on when you check-in?  Do they still allow a checked bag without an add-on?  Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2009)

I can only answer for SW.  Yes, they still do the A, B, C seating, but now it's broken down even further.  When you get your boarding pass it will have a number, like A34.  When you line up it's broken down A1-15, A16-30, etc.  You stand in the section where your number is.  It means people don't have to line up an hour ahead of time.  Also, there is no fee for the first or second checked bag.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thanks, Luanne*

I haven't flown Southwest since the airlines have started adding on all these charges and I wasn't aware of the new seating breakdown.


----------



## amanven (Jan 27, 2009)

One more thing about Southwests seating breakdown.  If you pay a bit more for business select class ($20 per person)you automatically end up in boarding group A.  What number you get in boarding group A depends on how soon you do your advance check in once the 24 hour advance check in option becomes avaliable.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thank you for the info.*

I've never had a problem with seating on SW in the past, so I'm hoping to avoid any add-on costs and would just try to check-in as soon as it opened up.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 28, 2009)

I just flew USAir last week. They charged $15 for the first bag only for my outbound flight. There was no baggage charge on my return flight. There was no charge for seat location. They do charge for beverages.


----------



## duck_widow (Jan 28, 2009)

We flew on US Airways a few weeks ago and had to pay $15 each way for a checked bag.

Gosh, you'd think now that gas prices have fallen that they could eliminate these extra fees that they started charing because of high fuel costs. Maybe they locked into a very high long term fuel contract.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 28, 2009)

Southwest is exactly what they advertise.......no additional fees.  I was looking into a flight on American Airlines the other day and they charge $15.00for the first bag and I'm not sure what it is for additional bags.  Southwest is my favorite airline and I don't care where I sit.  They are a no-nonsense travel provider and I like that.  Get in line......get in......and GO!


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 28, 2009)

Delta charges $15 for the first bag (50# limit) and $25 for the 2nd bag. I can only assume this is for each way, so $30 additional fee for a roundtrip flight for one bag.

I love SW as well but unfortunately their destinations don't fit well into our upcoming trip.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2009)

With Southwest if you are flying alone, even if you end up in the B, or C groups, you'll still get a seat.    We only find that it benefits us to try and get in the A seating if all 4 of us are traveling together and we want seats towards the front.  I don't think it's worth it to pay for Business (although you do get free drinks if you're into that).


----------



## swsc16 (Jan 28, 2009)

jlwquilter said:


> Delta charges $15 for the first bag (50# limit) and $25 for the 2nd bag. I can only assume this is for each way, so $30 additional fee for a roundtrip flight for one bag.



Hi,
Is this $15/bag each way, regardless of # of connections (hopefully)?

Thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*A charge for beverages meaning.....*



timesharejunkie4 said:


> I just flew USAir last week. They charged $15 for the first bag only for my outbound flight. There was no baggage charge on my return flight. There was no charge for seat location. They do charge for beverages.



.....the half can of coke or juice, there's going to be a charge?   I guess if they charge, I'll get the whole can.  Oh, my gosh!  

I like Southwest also, but I just found out that they are discontinuing service before my trip to the airport I would need to use.  Oh, well.

We'll just start packing lighter, so that the most we will have to check is one bag with our toiletries and stuff like that.  I might just start working on putting those in little bottles that will fit in the quart size bag for each of the four of us and save that $30.

Thanks all!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> .....the half can of coke or juice, there's going to be a charge?   I guess if they charge, I'll get the whole can.  Oh, my gosh!



Sorry, I should have been more clear.    They do *not* charge for soft drinks, coffee, etc.  The free drinks I was referring to in "Business Class" were alcoholic.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Oh my gosh, thank goodness!*



Luanne said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear.    They do *not* charge for soft drinks, coffee, etc.  The free drinks I was referring to in "Business Class" were alcoholic.



You had me worried there for a moment, but that could be next!  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> You had me worried there for a moment, but that could be next!  Thanks for clarifying.



From what I've heard there are already some carriers that are charging for all snacks, including softdrinks.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 28, 2009)

*Extra costs*

No free beverages for coach passengers on USAIR, except for transatlantic flights.  Even a drink of water will cost you; $2/bottle.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!   Well, these times they be a changing!*



sun&fun said:


> No free beverages for coach passengers on USAIR, except for transatlantic flights.  Even a drink of water will cost you; $2/bottle.



Looks like we're going to be flying on USAIR because their schedule is the best for where we're flying.  I'm glad to hear ahead of time and know what to expect and to plan accordingly.


----------



## janej (Jan 28, 2009)

Just flew American this past week.  The first checkin bag is $15 and the second is $25 each way.  

We forgot to pack in a pair of ski poles ( shipped the skis via Fedex).  They were very kind to tape the poles together for me and not to charge me second bag for that.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 28, 2009)

One idea:  Put an empty water bottle or two in your carry-on.  After you pass thru security, buy whatever drinks may be sold on the concourse, pour it into the water bottles and put them back into the carry-on.

Maybe not such a good idea:  Wearing a "beer hat" like one of these:
http://www.prankplace.com/dh_beerhelmet.htm


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 28, 2009)

Still best to check individual airline sites about baggage allowances.  Travel with AA and Delta from U.S. to certain areas, notably the Caribbean, still permit at least one bag within 50# weight limit checked free.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 29, 2009)

swsc16 said:


> Hi,
> Is this $15/bag each way, regardless of # of connections (hopefully)?
> 
> Thanks.



That is my understanding. Number of connections doesn't matter as long as you stay with Delta the whole way. Of course you should call and double check before making the final decision if bag cost is a factor... policies will change without notice you know


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> One idea:  Put an empty water bottle or two in your carry-on.  After you pass thru security, buy whatever drinks may be sold on the concourse, pour it into the water bottles and put them back into the carry-on.



And you think those will be cheaper than what's sold on the plane?


----------



## mamadot (Jan 29, 2009)

US Airway does charge $2 for soft drinks, $7 for beer, wine etc. and $15 for first checked bag unless I think you are flying internationally.


----------

